# ACA and self-employment



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

How does the fed handle self-employment and ACA premium assistance?

My understanding is that the self-employed can do a 100% deduction of their income from premiums paid. I have a marketplace bronze policy that costs $2400/year (~$480 in effective subsidy already due to deductions alone). However, if your income is low enough (my taxable income for this year will be pretty damn low), you're also eligible for tax credits to subsidize your health insurance premiums.

According to http://kff.org/interactive/subsidy-calculator/ my expected taxable income levels for the year and my demographic make me eligible for about $120/mo ($1440/year) in premium subsidies.

This means I'm looking at approximately $1920 in effective value for 2016, effectively only paying $480/year for health insurance (Albeit, my coverage blows).

My natural inclination is that this SUPER dipping on tax advantages (Deductions and Credits) wouldn't be allowed. However, as best as I can tell this seem to be the case? Am I doing the math right?


----------

